# How does everyone do it?



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

How does everyone get these expensive bits past their better half?!

It's nice an easy if the other half enjoys coffee too but what if they don't? is it a case of buy inexpensive and gradually expose them to more expensive items? The long haired general doesn't really pay much attention to what I buy but eyebrows were raised at a £180 'thing' that grinds coffee. Might have to slowly start a sob story campaign that I have bottom of the range stuff.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Long haired general ? It's too late for you ......


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Long hair costs £50/70 a cut my £20 wahl are fine. Coffee then is far cheaper


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Never mention the price haha


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Start by looking at the baby elephants then 'settle' for the puppy you wanted in the first place.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Tell her when she's not listening....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or just say i would like to spend some of my hard earned money on something that I will enjoy.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha - get divorced and in your depths of self pity go and splash out on whatever you want!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or just say i would like to spend some of my hard earned money on something that I will enjoy.


Stella tinnys roll out of the single armchair in the corner moments prior, followed by the slamming of doors haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Showing his partner this tread would probably speed this process up











kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha - get divorced and in your depths of self pity go and splash out on whatever you want!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Buy her a new American fridge freezer and a new washing machine as I just did. Worse still refit the entire kitchen. This sort of thing and others put prices into perspective. Maybe it helps that my wife and I don't have joint accounts. Her first marriage put her of that.

Then be realistic - I probably just wouldn't spend £1000 or more on a grinder, that would make it seem like good value compared with some camera lenses. I lust after some of those for a fairly long time and save my pennies for them.

John

-


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Good idea! we're due a new kitchen this year


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Just do some short term strategic planning.

Invest (on the QT) in some really good beans. Make some wonderful coffee. (Serve in bed for added effect?)

Then start introducing some coffee that is less than desirable.... Start with something just about acceptable like Lavazza etc. Then alter the grind slowly to a not so good....... Proceed steadily to the worst case scenarios of stale Lidl before declaring the grinder is ******* and it would be a good investment to get something that will last and last.

Job done. (They call me Mr. 10%.)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Surely you know about having a stash


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

cloughy said:


> Good idea! we're due a new kitchen this year


That represents serious bargaining power. If she says "it's *my* kitchen" (thereby negating years of progress in feminism) you could (in a moment of recklessness) suggest she therefore pays for it. If she then agrees that the kitchen is indeed a common area for the preparation of food and drink for the family, to which both parties contribute, then make sure there's space for an R58 and a Mythos or EK43 in one corner! Don't get the cupboards set too low - measure the height of your dream grinder before work commences - fail to prepare and prepare to fail LOL! Long haired general made me chuckle. The Hotmetalette is also known as Minister for Domestic Affairs, and apparently I'm Head Barista and Chef de Cuisine with special responsibility for drying up, filling and drilling. She doesn't trust me to do the cleaning properly (quite rightly). ;-)

_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

My *much* better half can't stand coffee at all, the last thing she would drink in the world, but by some miracle she is completely understanding of the expensive *things* I keep buying!

If it's really expensive (no doubt cheaper than a lot of other coffee gadgets) I just start by looking at more expensive items and *settle* for the cheaper version!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


Yeah - What is it with cushions!!

Plus towels... well specifically Orla Kiely Towels.... many a time I have come out of the shower and reached towards to towel rail to be stopped by the SHRIEK of "NOT the Orla Kiely Towel"......


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

There's a comparable story in hifi circles..

"My biggest worry is that after I die my wife will sell my hifi for what I told her I paid for it"


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think there's probably a ceiling price that the 'other half's' would imagine our essential items would go up to. Tell them an espresso machine costs a grand, and they'll not bat an eyelid if you bring home a 10 grand machine (as in their eyes it cost a grand and that's a lot..) as long as you don't say how much it actually cost.

If I told my partner that my coffee machine would cost the same new as her whole kitchen, then I think she would think I was crazy if I paid that for it. As it is, it lives at my house. After all, spending a load of money on a house and then adding a coffee machine on top makes it pale into insignificance.. And I did need a kettle to make tea









There is also the old chestnut '..I've borrowed this (--insert item--) off a friend to see what it's like..' then at a later date this can be turned into '..Oh, I bought it off them as they didn't need it any more as they don't have room/didn't need it/bought a better one.'

I'm very lucky to have a great partner who really doesn't mind what I buy as long as I can afford it. Saying that, the caveat is it doesn't live at hers.. Though she doesn't know the Niche is going to hers


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I've started with Mignon and miss Silvia before we lived together, then I've got some other stuff bit by bit, then sold the machine to fund the Portaspresso and some grinders to fund the Feldgrind, Aergrind and Kinu...so it was kind of painless, the fact that wife loves coffee I make her helps a lot









But she doesn't know and doesn't care about exact prices I paid.

Similar as with photography stuff, the kit was at least three times more expensive but I use it to make money so it is okay.

On the other hand, I pretend not to care about how much she spent on her ski-touring equipment


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Yeah - What is it with cushions!!
> 
> Plus towels... well specifically Orla Kiely Towels.... many a time I have come out of the shower and reached towards to towel rail to be stopped by the SHRIEK of "NOT the Orla Kiely Towel"......


Adding that into my sig is a futile protest but gets it off my chest. I've been told (too many times) that the purpose of cushions is to make the sofa "appear comfortable, NOT to actually be sat on" (this is unfathomable to man logic in the same way that homoeopathy is scorned by the medical profession - where the removal of the cause precludes any influence on the effect.) Furthermore, having to actually remove the damn things (with due deference) from the allegedly 'comfortable' sofa before seating may commence is such a faff and fraught with the fear of being accused of not treating the cushions with sufficient respect, that I normally just sit on the Chinese rip-off Eames-style plastic chairs. Whereupon I'm usually asked "why don't you sit on the sofa?"! It should be noted that any attempt to answer this question honestly is as dangerous as answering "does my bum look big in this?". And she wonders why I like my garage so much! And don't get me started on Orla blinking Kiely LOL!

Me: it's your birthday soon, is there anything in particular you'd like?

Her: Orla Kiely has a new range of mugs...

Me: But the cup cupboard is already over-full, and all of them are Orla Kiely. There must be 30 mugs and there's only us.

Her: Ah but they're old designs, plus if I put one in the dishwasher and one on the drip tray there's room for some more.

Me: OK, at least the Orla Kiely shop is next door to Monmouth...

As for towels, I'm allowed an Orla Kiely towel, but only the plain white one with the embossed pattern, not the orange and white one. Update: I am now allowed to use any Orla Kiely towel, as she has upgraded to "harem" or "halal" towels or something involving middle eastern saunas (which seem to be lightweight curtains minus the hooks rather than actual towels).

_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

That stuff looks like the horror story wallpaper my grandparents had in the seventies.... don't tell me it's fashionable now?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Yeah - What is it with cushions!!


Second that!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> .........Eames-style .........


No No No!!!

It is either Eames.... or Eames era.... "Eames Style" is just WRONG!

It is so bad that "they" now advertise other pukka "designer" furniture as "Eames era".....

.... and don't get me started on Cesca Style....... when they mean Marcel Breuer "Style"....

I have seen an "Eames era Cesca Style Cupboard".......

NB For those that don't know "Cesca" is a style/design of chair called "Cesca" after the daughter of it's designer (Although his daughter was Francesca)....

PS I have sold a least a dozen "Cesca Style" chairs in the past few months..... None of them (unfortunately) real Cesca!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> No No No!!!
> 
> It is either Eames.... or Eames era.... "Eames Style" is just WRONG!


OK, replica DSW then, to be exact! Although in an attempt to forestall legal action from Vitra, I think the advert called them "Eames-inspired" (as opposed to blatant Chinese knock-off LOL!)

Just for you, an example of what I'm up against. At one point there were sufficient cushions on the bed (and that's before you even got to the pillows) that it was necessary to make TWO separate trips between bedroom and living room to safely and deferentially relocate the cushions before you could actually get into bed. Just the thing when you're tired...









_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

This just popped up on FB


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hint Hint - I can do you a good deal on on the Bistro Table top... yes just the TOP......

I picked up a 4 Eiffel chair and Bistro Table set (Genuine Vitra) and the buyer....... only wanted the Chairs & the Table leg/s!!

I could probably dig out some Tall Hairpin Legs for you to nail on!!!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

We have loads of cushions on the sofa as well. I just chuck them on the floor.. or at the flippin' annoying cat that keeps scratching the kitchen door (so does she..)


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

So funny, when i got a bean to cup Krups about £350 wife was like why as didnt drink tea or coffee then. Since then does now and when I said might go traditional and get separate grinder etc next she was like ok. I think she would of preferred I got a Jura fancy touch screen bean to cup. When mentioned be over 2k for both grinder and machine she was like again why, but still ordered and now its like every evening oh when you doing coffee.

Similarly relatives were like how much but all agree better than what they usually get at coffee shops.

On the cushion thing why?? we have to many and to many are to big to sit on or use, 2 yr old like jumping on them lol.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Back to the Opening Question- have you noticed that their are also forum raffles which take place where you could win some high end kit for like £10 or £20? ;-)

I haven't had to do that happily, I just started a coffee business on the side instead to justify it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cushions - my chair in the lounge is the only one that doesn't have any on it ever. Too long ago but I think I pulled a face and removed one even before we married and that was that.








I was bought up in a cushionless household. They have always seemed to be a bit strange to me but can be suitable if some one makes a poor choice of chair. Personally I go for looks and comfort - adding a cushion just mucks the comfort aspect up. If they help I wouldn't have bought the chair in the first place.

LOL I don't recollect seeing any cushions where we usually buy chairs from - maybe people should take some with them when the buy.

John

-


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I must admit I bought a couple of cushions for my sofa, but only so I can stick my feet up or have a kip. Had to sleep on it one night as the house was freezing cold (boiler went bang in December) so stoked the coal fire up. Couldn't drive back to our lass's as I'd been to the local village pub.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There's nowt wrong with an appropriate quantity of cushions. They are useful as lumber support, toddler defence and dog deterrents. I'm not overly houseproud (or in fact at all) but a couple of cushions stop the house looking sparse and makes it appear like we might once have made an effort with our home.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Missy said:


> There's nowt wrong with an appropriate quantity of cushions. They are useful as lumber support, toddler defence and dog deterrents. I'm not overly houseproud (or in fact at all) but a couple of cushions stop the house looking sparse and makes it appear like we might once have made an effort with our home.


I'm intrigued by this dog deterrent theory. Do they have pictures of cats on?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Missy said:


> There's nowt wrong with an appropriate quantity of cushions. They are useful as lumber support, toddler defence and dog deterrents. I'm not overly houseproud (or in fact at all) but a couple of cushions stop the house looking sparse and makes it appear like we might once have made an effort with our home.










We have been know to wave a cushion in a threatening way at the dog but a rolled up newspaper seem to have more effect.

John

-


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My two know they aren't allowed on the cushions... So cushion on sofa means they can't get up. It's highly effective...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> My two know they aren't allowed on the cushions... So cushion on sofa means they can't get up. It's highly effective...


Patch ?.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha - get divorced and in your depths of self pity go and splash out on whatever you want!


Been there, done that.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I feel like I am letting the side down. Had a count up . . . . I'm really not very good at cushions - TWO!! And that's it! One each end of the settee, no need to move them thank you!

I really don't understand cushions on the BED! Pillows, crisp cotton sheets, duvet, a blanket for winter if it's likely to be 20c below, and a body or two. Cushions?! I ask you


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yesterday I spent 22 pound on a IMS mesh filter for aeropress. Used it once and got half way down the cup and could taste the silt frokmthe coffee... I don't like it. Lol. Coffee is expensive


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> Yesterday I spent 22 pound on a IMS mesh filter for aeropress. Used it once and got half way down the cup and could taste the silt frokmthe coffee... I don't like it. Lol. Coffee is expensive


Ha ha I had a similar experience. What a waste. Back to papers


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha I had a similar experience. What a waste. Back to papers


I tried my mesh for the first time the other day and found it to be ok bit of a faff cleaning it though instead of just binning the whole puck paper an all


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I tried my mesh for the first time the other day and found it to be ok bit of a faff cleaning it though instead of just binning the whole puck paper an all


Exactly! Plus more silt unless you grind coarse enough to break the beans in to 3 equal parts!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Exactly! Plus more silt unless you grind coarse enough to break the beans in to 3 equal parts!


Who's counting Kenny







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm currently in a pickle with my kit. I have an E8 on loan and it's a beauty. The SJ is good but this thing is something else. Problem is, my other half knows what google is and knows what it costs. Full on guilt trip ensued declaring I'm depriving my boys haha.

Please help


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm currently in a pickle with my kit. I have an E8 on loan and it's a beauty. The SJ is good but this thing is something else. Problem is, my other half knows what google is and knows what it costs. Full on guilt trip ensued declaring I'm depriving my boys haha.
> 
> Please help


"Oh look honey, I've earned so much money making skateboard stuff, I can cover the cost entirely"


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> "Oh look honey, I've earned so much money making skateboard stuff, I can cover the cost entirely"


That doesn't cut it I'm afraid. How dare I be so selfish to even consider....... haha you get my drift


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Upgradeitus will make you miserable. If you down cure it quickly you will deprive the boys of happiness in the house.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm currently in a pickle with my kit. I have an E8 on loan and it's a beauty. The SJ is good but this thing is something else. Problem is, my other half knows what google is and knows what it costs. Full on guilt trip ensued declaring I'm depriving my boys haha.
> 
> Please help


I'm on Iceland mince for 6 month, and smart price cornflakes and beans.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm currently in a pickle with my kit. I have an E8 on loan and it's a beauty. The SJ is good but this thing is something else. Problem is, my other half knows what google is and knows what it costs. Full on guilt trip ensued declaring I'm depriving my boys haha.
> 
> Please help


Obviously you *need* the improved grinding performance for testing your custom tampers. This makes it a business expence putting it into a totally different set of accounts.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Obviously you *need* the improved grinding performance for testing your custom tampers. This makes it a business expence putting it into a totally different set of accounts.


Genius!!


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you thought of making some kind of significant sym-bolic offering of any kind? Would that cut it? (Perhaps not, that's a done deal.)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> Have you thought of making some kind of significant sym-bolic offering of any kind? Would that cut it? (Perhaps not, that's a done deal.)


I thought he was making the ultimate (intimate) sacrifice.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I thought he was making the ultimate (intimate) sacrifice.
> 
> Jon.


I am haha. Could be a get well soon present to myself


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I am haha. Could be a get well soon present to myself


Definately


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I am haha. Could be a get well soon present to myself


It would take some balls to do that, after you've been warned off

*pun intended*

*no offence intended*

*I do understand they don't literally lop your balls off*


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> It would take some balls to do that, after you've been warned off
> 
> *pun intended*
> 
> ...


Haha I bloody hope not


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I bloody hope not


This threads ''Getting out of HAND''' ........ pun intended ..... you made my eye's water when you started the bl&&dy thing....

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I am haha. Could be a get well soon present to myself


Now you're talking!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

xpresso said:


> This threads ''Getting out of HAND''' ........ pun intended ..... you made my eye's water when you started the bl&&dy thing....
> 
> Jon.


Indeed. Keeping it in hand would obviously avoid the whole issue


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Indeed. Keeping it in hand would obviously avoid the whole issue


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> Indeed. Keeping it in hand would obviously avoid the whole issue


That's a rather gripping comment JL ...... Haircut today, visit to the barbers ..... something for the week-end Sir ????.

Jon.


----------



## sunsetcreeps (Apr 14, 2018)

I never really understood this concept/idea of "how to make sure my other half approves my purchases" Every serious relationship I had, including current one the idea was, what you buy for your hard earned cash is completely up to you, the only arguments/non agreements ever were about space or colour lol, so if my stuff take up too much space in shared areas like kitchen or the colour/style wont match the surroundings. I really dont care if my other half would spend a million quid on a pair of shoes, neither does she care if I spend too much on my hobbies, be it coffee or anything else... It's not like if I dont spend this 500 quid on my grinder the money will go towards her gifts.. I think if my girlfriend/wife would ever reason with me on how I spend my disposable income that would be a serious trust/freedom issue for me.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

sunsetcreeps said:


> I never really understood this concept/idea of "how to make sure my other half approves my purchases" Every serious relationship I had, including current one the idea was, what you buy for your hard earned cash is completely up to you, the only arguments/non agreements ever were about space or colour lol, so if my stuff take up too much space in shared areas like kitchen or the colour/style wont match the surroundings. I really dont care if my other half would spend a million quid on a pair of shoes, neither does she care if I spend too much on my hobbies, be it coffee or anything else... It's not like if I dont spend this 500 quid on my grinder the money will go towards her gifts.. I think if my girlfriend/wife would ever reason with me on how I spend my disposable income that would be a serious trust/freedom issue for me.


I agree that yes I should be able to spend the money I earn on the things I like, but I'm the sole earner and have the kids and wife to consider also. Definitely a fine line to balance on.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

sunsetcreeps said:


> I never really understood this concept/idea of "how to make sure my other half approves my purchases" Every serious relationship I had, including current one the idea was, what you buy for your hard earned cash is completely up to you, the only arguments/non agreements ever were about space or colour lol, so if my stuff take up too much space in shared areas like kitchen or the colour/style wont match the surroundings. I really dont care if my other half would spend a million quid on a pair of shoes, neither does she care if I spend too much on my hobbies, be it coffee or anything else... It's not like if I dont spend this 500 quid on my grinder the money will go towards her gifts.. I think if my girlfriend/wife would ever reason with me on how I spend my disposable income that would be a serious trust/freedom issue for me.


I'm the complete opposite. We've had a shared bank account since before we married so it's not 'my' money or 'her' money, it's 'our' money and I wouldn't dream of spending a huge chunk of our money without discussing it first.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Up front discussion with Sarah including full costs has got me to where we are today including having a kitchen corner in my coffee room. I did recently float the idea of a puq press but I think may have been a little half hearted in my pitch, as the rat was smelt and appropriately despatched as possibly not a solid idea.

All other recent purchases (Chamber Vac machine, Tonino, K10, Chemex etc ) all met with no objection and am lucky in that Sarah likes the coffee I roast / make even making a separate reasoned argument for the L2









We are fortunate to be financially where we are today but this has not always been the case, so that may also have something to do with it, that and she is of course just lovely.

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^^^ I echo your comments, johnealey. Well, I mean Ian is just lovely, of course!

Our relationship is a partnership but I understand some are not.

Whatever works, I suppose


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

sunsetcreeps - At various times in my/our lives we go through periods of affluence and also periods of relative austerity (I've never been through true poverty - thankfully).

During these periods there have been variations of me earning more/most/all or MrsD earning more/most/all and other more balanced periods of joint income.

At no point would I being to think of our income as "my" hard earned cash, "her" hard earned cash (and I am sure MrsD hasn't either).

Therefore whenever either "I" or "she" wants to shell out largish amounts of "our" hard-earned cash we need to implicitly "agree" (for major purchase that may be explicit agreement).

Obviously during relative affluence the implicit agreement is easier..... as long as we can afford to feed the kids, pay the bills etc who cares about what crap we buy.

During more austere times we do "care"....

I think your general comment was about "disposable" income ie surplus to real needs... (so not spending the Kids dinner money on booze because "you" earn it and it's "your" money) but your comment (or implication) of "my" money and "her" is as hard for me to understand as "agreement/approval" is for you.

I think mainly we agree that we trust each other not to piss it up the wall (and deprive the "family")......


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> ^^^^^ I echo your comments, johnealey. Well, I mean Ian is just lovely, of course!
> 
> Our relationship is a partnership but I understand some are not.
> 
> Whatever works, I suppose


We met when we were both just 14yrs of age, engaged at 18, her Mum said we couldn't marry till she was 21, she was 21 on a Friday and we married on the Saturday and now both of us being well into bus pass age and 'Golden Anniversary' several years in the past, we've decided to make a go of it !!!!.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

xpresso said:


> We met when we were both just 14yrs of age, engaged at 18, her Mum said we couldn't marry till she was 21, she was 21 on a Friday and we married on the Saturday and now both of us being well into bus pass age and 'Golden Anniversary' several years in the past, we've decided to make a go of it !!!!.
> 
> Jon.


Awwww! You two







 What a long wait to get married!!

So, what's the secret then?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Awwww! You two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell the real price of coffee equipment


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Awwww! You two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen her for the last 45 years but will be phoning her later and I'll be sure to ask her if she knows.







.

---------------------------

Only kidding......... we are barely apart day to day week to week and just get along fine.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Haven't seen her for the last 45 years but will be phoning her later and I'll be sure to ask her if she knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL

---------------------------



> Only kidding......... we are barely apart day to day week to week and just get along fine.
> 
> Jon.


Awwwwwww! Best friends! It's really lovely to hear


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow!









...this thread has so many twists...


----------

